# UPS Not giving enough backup when overclocking to 4GHz using Asus M5A97 R2.0 with AMD FX 8320



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2013)

Hai,

I am using HP 800VA UPS as backup and When my AMD FX 8320 is overclocked to 4.0GHz using Asus M5A97 R.20 is not giving enough backup and is shutting down and a blue screen is coming in the next boot like Press F1 to continue and Overcloking failed is showing up and I have to reset all my values in Bios.
If I am using 1400MHz which is a Zero Power Mode only my UPS is backing up nicely. I would like to know what is the problem? Is it the problem of the HP 800VA UPS or my motherboard which also does not have any LLC options in it. Is it normal for Asus M5A97 R2.0 not to have any LLC options as specified by one of the members of this forum. Kindly tell me in this regard...


----------

